# 8 Broken Ribs & Broken Collar Bone



## dmc123 (Jun 14, 2006)

Did this Friday while taking a jump on a trail. How big was this jump you ask, 6'? 8'? 10'? No, try 2'! The jump was at the end of a turn in the trail and the landing was on a hard dirt road. I took off, got cockeyed in the air and body slammed to the ground after landing way off square to the trail. I'm still in the hospital, had to have surgery on the collar bone and was in critical cond. due to a slightly punctured lung. Getting out tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on getting out, and ouch on the down. It's funny, we tend to be very careful on the big stuff, then get a little complacent on the little easy stuff, and that's what bites us 1/2 the time. 

I can't imagine 8 broken ribs. That's gotta make breathing a real *****. Did they put a plate in the collar bone? I broke mine a couple months ago, but they just let it heal in place. I'm sure the ribs will bother you much longer than the collar bone.

How long were you in the hospital? What's the long term prognosis?


----------



## dmc123 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, doc said that the two ends of the collarbone were pretty far displaced. I did'nt have to do it but it speeds up recovery. I'm still in the hospital, going home today. I hardly feel any pain in the collarbone area, lots of pain in the ribs. Even with max doses of morphine and Percoset I still cringe every time I move. Can't wait to take my first *****


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, the pain killers tend to back you up pretty badly. Once things get moving again, boy do they move. Take a book.

I'd imagine that as long as you keep your arm fairly still, you won't even notice it above the ribs. 

Hopefully everything will heal quickly and you'll be back out there avoiding 2' drops in no time.  I still haven't gone down the trail I broke my collar bone on. Primarily because it's not fully healed and I don't want to take chances.


----------



## fast_monte` (Jul 6, 2009)

Stay away from things that make you sneeze... for both reasons. Hope you feel getter soon.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

wow... 8 ribs and a collar bone? That has got to hurt something fierce. You will heal and you'll have a great story to share, but these next few weeks are going to suck. Stay strong!


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

this is similar to one dude in the scott 24hr here in aus a month ago. took a jump seven broken rib, deflated lung broken collarbone and fractured spine.
hope you get well soon


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Your friends are going to try to joke with you to bring your spirits up and laughing at this point is out of the question. Tell them to be serious with you...for a while.


----------



## blackstripes (Aug 18, 2008)

Ouch man, I broke my collarbone and ONE rib three weeks ago, I can't imagine having 7 more... I had a plate installed as well, it does seem to help speed the healing process up. I actually had a slightly punctured lung as well, along with a crush thumb and damaged cartilage by my sternum. Hope you heal fast. And yes, the morphine and percocet stopped me up like crazy, I am so glad to be off of that crap!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i broke my collar bone about 8 years ago in a non bike injury. they didnt do surgery on mine either and it just kind of grew back together i guess. ive got a big lump on my shoulder now and it still hurts when it rains outside sometimes. sucks


----------

